# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Փոխհարաբերությունների կուլտուրա

## Մարիաննա

Մարդկության հազարամյա պատմության տարբեր դասակարգերի միջավայրերում մշակվել են փոխհարաբերությունների կուլտուրայի որոշակի ձևեր, առանց որոնց հարաբերություններն ինքնին անիմաստ կլինեին արտադրության և կենցաղի, ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի և ընդհանրապես, բոլոր մյուս բնագավառներում: Քաղաքացիական վարվելակարգին հետևելու գլխավոր նպատակը մարդկանց նկատմամբ հարգալից վերաբերմունքն է: 
Մարդկանց վարքը կենցաղում, հասարակական վայրերում նրանց բարոյական էսթետիկայի ճշմարիտ չափանիշներն են: Որքանո՞վ են զարգացած այդ չափանիշները այսօրվա մեր իրականության մեջ: Հասարակական վայրերում կա՞ _վերաբերմունք_ հասկացողությունը: Ամիսներ առաջ, երբ Հայաստանում էի ինձ այս հարցը շատ էր հուզել, անկեղծ: Այ օրինակ, ի՞նչ է նշանակում. _«Հոպա՜ր, ստեղ պահի իջնենք…»_ Ու եթե աստված չանի «հոպար»-ը մի պահ մտքերով տարված լինի ու չլսի. _«Հոոոոոոո՜, չես լսո՞ւմ, ասում եմ պա՛հի»:_ Միայն այս տեսարանից արդեն, եթե նույնիսկ հպարտ կեցվածքի տեր մարդ ես, միանգամից գունդ ես լինում: Ի՞նչ է, 100 դրամով վարձե՞լ են երթուղային տաքսու վարորդներին, ի՞նչ վերաբերմունք է սա, կամ արդյո՞ք ափսոս չէ «վերաբերմունք» բառի օգտագործումը այստեղ: 
Սա հասարակ օրինակներից մեկն է, բայց նման անհարգալից վերաբերմունքների շատ հանդիպեցի: Ի՞նչն է սրա պատճառը: Չկա՞ ավելի հարգալից բառապաշարով դիմելաձև, թե՞ դա արդեն բնածին գիծ է: Եթե բնածին է, կարո՞ղ է նման մարդը «վերաբերմունք» ունենալ իր ծնողի, հետագայում նաև՝ կնոջ, երեխաների նկատմամբ: Արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է կանխել այս երևույթը: 
Դե, հարցաշարը կարելի է շատ երկարացնել, բայց ըստ իս` եկավ ժպտալու պահը  :Smile:  վերջակետ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ընդհանրապես կտրուկ վատացել է երիտասադրության վերաբերմունքը մեծերի նկատմամբ: Նույնիսկ երեխաները հաճախ ծնողների հետ այնպիսի տոնով են խոսում, ինչպիսի տոնով մենք ժամանակին անծանոթի հետ չէինք խոսի:

----------


## Մանոն

Սիրելի Մարիաննա, շատ ակտուալ թեմա ես առաջ քաշել: Իսկապես մեր իրականության մեջ *վարվեցողության կուլտուրա* բառակապակցությունն ասես վերացել է գործածությունից: Աթեիստի խոսքին ես կավելացնեմ միայն, որ   ո՛չ միայն մեծերի այլ հենց իրենց նկատմամբ էլ վերաբերմունքը վատացել է: Նկատե՞լ եք ինչ ժարգոնով են նրանք հաղորդակցվում միմյանց հետ: 
Միայն այս խոսքերիդ հետ համամիտ չեմ.



> Չկա՞ ավելի հարգալից բառապաշարով դիմելաձև, թե՞ դա արդեն *բնածին* գիծ է: Եթե բնածին է, կարո՞ղ է նման մարդը «վերաբերմունք» ունենալ իր ծնողի, հետագայում նաև՝ կնոջ, երեխաների նկատմամբ:


Անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը չի կարող բնածին լինել: Մանուկը ծնվում է մաքուր ու անաղարտ հոգեկան աշխարհով: Ու այդ մաքուր «թղթի» վրա իր ձեռագիրն է թողնում նրան կրթողն ու զարգացնողը: Այստեղ արդեն հարցն այն է, թէ ո՞վ է ավելի շատ դաստիարակում նրան: Նշեմ, որ առաջին դաստիարակությունը նա ստանում է հենց տանը`ծնողների կողմից: Ու այստեղ են ասել` «պտուղը ծառից հեռու չի ընկնում»: Տնից  կուլտուրա ձեռք բերած երեխան արդեն ունենում է որոշակի վերաբերմունքի պաշար, ու որքան էլ հետագայում ընկնի գռեհիկ միաջավայրի մեջ` չի կորցնի իր բարի վարվեցողությունը:
Մյուս կողմից, մեր ղեկավարությունը կարգին «հոգացել» է եղած կուլտուրան էլ մոռացության տալու համար` թեկուզ այն բանով, որ դպրոցից հանվեց «Էթիկա-էսթետիկա» առարկան: Այնինչ երեխաները հենց դպրոցից պիտի սովորեն քաղաքավարության կանոնները: Մյուս կողմից նպաստեց մարդկանց գործազրկությունը, ժամերով փողոցներում թափառելը, պարապությունից մոդայիկ դարձած գռեհիկ ֆիլմերի ու հաղորդումների դիտումը: Մի ժամանակ Սաշա Բելովի կերպարը ուղղակի դարձել էր երիտասարդության կուռքը, որ կողմ թեքվեիր` նրա արած արտահայտություններն էիր լսում: Դէ հիմա էլ «Երեսներկու ատամ-ակումբի» ու իրենց լեզվով ասած` «Կարգին»-ի տղերքի կերպարներն են կրկնօրինակում: Բայց չէ՞ որ  հեռուստատեսությունը մեծ դեր է խաղում մարդու կուլտուրայի ձևավորման վրա: Խորհրդային ժամանակներում այդ բոլորը հաշվի էր առնվում ու վերահսկվում էր ղեկավարության կողմից: (Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է)
Իսկ երևույթի կանխումը գնալով ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է դառնում, որովհետև, ավաղ`գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է նվազում այս հարցով մտահոգված մարդկանց թիվը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այ օրինակ, ի՞նչ է նշանակում. _«Հոպա՜ր, ստեղ պահի իջնենք…»_


ահագին էլ ընդունված ա դա, ու չեմ կարծում էդ հոպարը իրան վատ ա զգում դրանից

չեմ զարմանում, որ արտասահմանցին դա համարում ա վատ
երևի մենակ հայերն են տենց

Այ օրինակ էս տարբերակը անընդունելի ա. "հարգելի վարորդ, կանգառում կպահե՞ք իջնենք":

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ահագին էլ ընդունված ա դա, ու չեմ կարծում էդ հոպարը իրան վատ ա զգում դրանից
> 
> չեմ զարմանում, որ արտասահմանցին դա համարում ա վատ
> երևի մենակ հայերն են տենց
> 
> Այ օրինակ էս տարբերակը անընդունելի ա. "հարգելի վարորդ, կանգառում կպահե՞ք իջնենք":


Մարիաննայի բերած օրինակում շեշտը դրվում էր երկրորդ մասի վրա` «Հոոոոոոո՜, չես լսո՞ւմ, ասում եմ պա՛հի», որն արտաբերվում է շատ վիրավորական տոնով:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը չի կարող բնածին լինել: Մանուկը ծնվում է մաքուր ու անաղարտ հոգեկան աշխարհով:


Մանոն ջան, թերթերից մեկում կարդացել եմ, որ նախքան երախայի ծնունդը, ծնողների արտաքին շփման միջոցով դեռևս չծնված երեխայի մոտ ձևավորվում է նրա ինտելեկտուալ ունակությունները, ձգտումը գիտելիքներ հանդեպ, գիտական ու ստեղծագործական կարողությունները, ծուլությունը կամ եռանդը … և նման այլ հատկանիշեր: Բնածին ասելով դա նկատի ունեի, բայց դե որ ասում ես,  :Smile:  ու ես էլ շատ տեղեկացված չեմ այս ոլորտից, մնում է համաձայնվել:  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Ընդհանրապես կտրուկ վատացել է երիտասադրության վերաբերմունքը մեծերի նկատմամբ: Նույնիսկ երեխաները հաճախ ծնողների հետ այնպիսի տոնով են խոսում, ինչպիսի տոնով մենք ժամանակին անծանոթի հետ չէինք խոսի:


հա այս երևույթը շատ եմ նկատել, բայց նաև հակառակը, երբ ծերերը կոպիտ ու անհարգալից են խոսում երիտասարդի հետ: 
Ամեն խավում մի տեսակ չգրված օրենքներով են գործում վերաբերվելու ձևերը:

Գիտեք ինչ հիշեցի, սպասարկողների վերաբերմունքը նրանց մատուցած ծառայությունից օգտվողներին, ավելի պարզ, մատուցողներ, բարմեններ,  և այլն: Մի քանի տարի առաջ ուղղակի ահավոր վիճակ էր, հիմա գոնե հատուկ դասընթացներ կան, որտեղ կրթում են կուլտուրական մատուցողների:
Մի դեպք, հիշում եմ թեյարաններից մեկում նստած էինք և երկար չէինք կարողանում մենյուից ընտրել, մեկ էլ մատուցեղը եկավ կանգնեց մեր գլխի վերևը ու անհամբերություն ցուցաբերելով կանգնեց այնքան մինչև մենք մեր ընտրությունը կատարենք: Բավականին տհաճ դեպք էր, քանզի դրանից հետո թեյը բերեց ու այնպես շրխկոցով դրեց սեղանին, որ .... լավ, ինչևէ, սա ուղղակի դաստիարակությունից է գալիս :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Որքանո՞վ են զարգացած այդ չափանիշները այսօրվա մեր իրականության մեջ: Հասարակական վայրերում կա՞ _վերաբերմունք_ հասկացողությունը:


Հասարակական վայրերում կա վերաբերմունք հասկացությունը, և, չի էլ կարող չլինել, քանի որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեն, թե ինչ է դա: Գիտեք, ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ չէ, որ կարող  իմանալ,  թե ինչ է սա, ոչ թե որ նրան չեն դաստիարակել, այլ որ նա ուղղակի սահմանափակ է մտածում: Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ կան նորմալ ընտանքիներից, որոնք ուղղակի չեն էլ հասկանում, թե ինչ բան է դա: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ դա շատ ուղղակիորեն կախված է մարդու ուղեղի չափերից ու մտածելակերպից: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ օրինակների. տարիքային տարբերության հետ կապված, կարող եմ ասել, որ կոնկրետ Հայաստանում մեծերի նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք կա, բայց դա, այքան էլ հիմնավոր երևույթ չէ, այլ անցողիկ է: Իսկ այ, հակառակը ավելի շատ եմ նկատում, մեծեն են փոքրերի նկատմամբ անհարգալից: Մեկընդմիշտ պետք է հիշել, որ տարիքը քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս քեզնից փոքրի հետ անհարգալից վարվելու համար, դե, իհարկե, եթե տարիքով փոքրը դա թույլ չի տվել: Իսկ տարիքով մեծերից կան մարդիկ, որ... լավ, չխորանամ: Անդրադառնամ նաև երթուղայինի օրինակին, գիտե՞ս, Մարիաննա ջան, նորմալ ա, որ ասում են, "հոպար, ստե պահի", որովհետև էդ ա, ուրիշ ձև չի լինի, որովհետև հենց իրանք են տենց ուզում: Օրինակ, մի անգամ ես դիմացն էի նստած, մի կին շատ կուլտուրական ասեց, "խնդրում եմ, մեքենան կանգառում կանգնեցրեք", վարորդը սկսեց անկապ խոսել ու ծիծաղել, իսկ իմ հարցին, թե ինչու ես ծիծաղում, պատասխանեց, "ցավդ տանեմ, չլսար, ինչ ասեց": Ու սենց էլի լիքը օրինակներ կարելի ա բերել: Լավ, ինչ որ գրածս մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, ընդհանրացնելով, ասեմ, որ եթե վերաբերմունք հասսկացությունը չկա, դա ժամանակավոր երևույթ է, և անպայման կանցնի, իսկ մինչ այդ մենք պետք է աշխատենք ստեղծել այն, և, դրանով օրինակ ծառայել եթե ոչ տարիքով մեծերի, ապա գոնե մեր հասակակիցների և տարիքով ավելի փոքրերի համար: Ես հույսով եմ նայում ապագային, լավ ա լինելու:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես էս թեմայի նպատակն այդպես էլ կարգին չհասկացա...  :Think:  Վերաբերմունք հասկացությունը չափազանց լայն է ու դրա տակ կարելի է խոսել բացարձակապես ամեն ինչի մասին, ինչը և արդեն արվել է այս թեմայում... Վերաբերմունք ընկերների նկատմամբ, վերաբերմունք անծանոթների նկատմամբ, վերաբերմունք ծնողների նկատմամբ, մշակույթի նկատմամբ, երեխաների նկատմամբ, քաղաքականության նկատմամբ... Չշարունակեմ, թե չէ այսօր չեմ վերջացնի։ Թվարկածներիցս յուրաքանչյուրը առանձին քննարկման թեմա է։ Այս թեմայում ամեն մեկը խոսում է մի երևույթի մասին, ու ստացվում է, որ թեման ոչ մի հստակ ուղղվածություն չունի։ Վերնագիրն ինքնին շատ անորոշ է ու արդեն հենց սկզբից կարծես կանխորոշում է թեմայի ցաքուցրիվ բնույթը... Կարծում եմ՝ հարկավոր է թեմային ավելի կոնկրետ վերնագիր տալ, ասենք՝ «Կուլտուրա», «Վարվեցողություն» կամ նման մի բան կամ գուցե ավելի կոնկրետ «Երիտասարդների վերաբերմունքը մեծահասակների նկատմամբ» կամ չգիտեմ ում նկատմամբ, մի խոսքով՝ հուսով եմ՝ միտքս հասկանալի էր։  :Wink: 

Հ. Գ. Իմ այս գրառումը նույնպես վերաբերմունքի մասին է, տվյալ դեպքում՝ այս թեմայի նկատմամբ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ թեմայի հետ կարծես թե կապ չունի, չէ՞։  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Հարգելի Ուլուանա, նախ ողջունում եմ քո ոչ անտարբեր վերաբերմունքը թեմայի նկատմամբ:  :Smile:  Ես թերևս կհամաձայնեմ քեզ հետ, իսկապես թեմայի ընդհանուր վերնագիրը փոքր-ինչ անորոշ է և այն կարելի է փոխել, օր. _«Փոխհարաբերությունների կուլտուրա»_ կամ քո նշած տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը, բայց ոչ վերջինը:  :Smile:  Ի վերջո, ինձ համար կարևորը քննարկումների միջոցով, վերաբերմունք ցույց տվողի և ստացողի տրամաբանության մեջ թափանցումն է:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Թեմայի վերնագիրը («Վերաբերմունք») խմբագրված է։*

----------

